# Aeration through lily pipes



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

It all depends how you position the oupflow pipe in relation to the waterline, it can create ripples for aeration, or a vortex type of funnel like a surface skimmer.


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

Yea this is true, but sure as heck sucks to constantly adjust the height of the pipe to get that surface skimming. Evaporation can be a b1tch.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes you can fine tune how much air you want created based on the position of the outflow. From very little to quite a bit.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> While looking through the ADA 20th anniversary book I found that under aeration, Amano says he uses the lily pipe outflows? What does that mean? Does he have some kind of inline reactor?


ADA recommends you raise the pipe about half out of the water every night to create surface agitation and aerate the tank.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I find that raising the pipe just high enough to make strong surface agitation without splashing is ideal.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

In this tank I have the lily outflow permanently raised a little above the water line to create a small surface ripple for aeration.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

From what I have heard, Amano suggests raising the pipe each night for aeration. That's hear say but I have heard it a lot over the years.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

So this would have to be done manually? Not sure how to this with a P-1 outflow.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> So this would have to be done manually? Not sure how to this with a P-1 outflow.


I've found it much easier to not use the suction cup that is on the lily pipe, but rather get two tight fitting "clamp style" suction cups and just slide it up and down to your liking. I like to just set it and forget it with a nice ripple, there is no reason to raise it way up out of the water splashing all over, same o2 transfer with a nice ripple.


----------



## Gogsd (Dec 22, 2014)

Should I just use a lily pump to air my tank at night or combine it with an air pump and air stone

I've just set my Lily pipe up about half way
Makes a hell of a noise don't think the mrs will put up with that hence the question


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Gogsd said:


> Should I just use a lily pump to air my tank at night or combine it with an air pump and air stone
> 
> I've just set my Lily pipe up about half way
> Makes a hell of a noise don't think the mrs will put up with that hence the question


I don't think an airpump would be much quieter than the rippling of the water caused by a slightly raised lily pipe (I assume you meant lily pipe and not lily pump).


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Kinda depends on where the tank is. If it's in the main living room, you probably don't want to hear it splash all evening. If it's in the bedroom, ditto. OTOH, if it's in the living room you could put an airstone on a timer and run it in the wee hours after you're in bed, without bothering anyone.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

The lily pipes are indeed raised until it creates high surface agitation. The pipe is almost completely out of the water. This is done manually each night. It is placed back down during the morning.

An air pump is quieter (depends on the model) and can do a better job at aeration especially when a fine pore air diffuser is used.


----------

